# French Genders



## Musical Chairs

I asked my French teacher if there's any general rule as to which gender something is, and she said there is a little bit but there are so many exceptions that it's useless.

Do you agree? Do you native speakers ever have times when you're not quite sure what gender something is?


----------



## Ploupinet

I don't think there is a rule: we just know what gender a word is! But you have to know that some words' gender is commonly confused (even by French people!), for example "autoroute", "pétale",...


----------



## Musical Chairs

I think this is one of the hardest things about French but it's not that bad because since there's no neuter, you have a 50% chance of getting it correct.

So what do you do when you have confusing genders?


----------



## Ploupinet

I pray! 
To be honnest, this is very rare (almost never) but in that case I guess I would have a look on a dictionnary


----------



## Musical Chairs

But if you were speaking and had no dictionary, do you just make something up?

I wish there were some way to know what a gender of a word was. I think you just have to hear and see it enough times that you remember it but I have so many words I have to memorize.


----------



## Ploupinet

As I said, this is quite never we doubt about a gender! It happens generally when sbdy doesn't agree with you about a word (in this case, they're not "common" ones!)


----------



## SwissPete

This link may be useful: http://www.fourmilab.ch/francais/gender.html


----------



## Einstein37

Hello SwissPete!
I like your link even if I'm french!
I didn't realize there were rules for French Genders... I can help people learning french better with this. Thanks!


----------



## Ploupinet

SwissPete said:


> This link may be useful: http://www.fourmilab.ch/francais/gender.html


Wow! I'm really impressed! I didn't know all that


----------



## maitrekapelo

Je connais une "recette" pour les genres des pays: si à la fin il y a une voyelle c'est toujours le féminin (à l'exception de Pérou) et si c'est une consonne c'est le masculin. sauf erreur de ma part, je crois que cela marche à tous les coups


----------



## franglophile

It's some science, some art.

For example, about the science side, every French word that ends in "ion" is feminine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pyan

franglophile said:


> It's some science, some art.
> For example, about the science side, every French word that ends in "ion" is feminine.
> Hope this helps.


Except for avion, million, billion, camion, dominion, etc


----------



## franglophile

Pyan, I was just testing you   Of course, I meant to say "almost every word ending in 'ion' is feminine".

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Valosh

Et scorpion , morpion, bastion


----------



## Ploupinet

And "ion", "cation", "construction", "aviation",...?


----------



## auggiedoggy

SwissPete said:


> This link may be useful:


 
Ça m'aidera beaucoup de plus que les autres méthodes que j'ai employées! 

Merci beaucoup de ce lien.  

AD


----------



## Gersois

Gender is different from language to language, there is not much logic to it. French and Spanish have the Same Word for HONEY, it is spelled the Same, the Prononciation is the Same
in French        : Le Miel is masculine
in Spanish       : La Miel is feminine
in Portuguese  : o Mel    is masculine
in Italian         : il Miele  is Masculine


----------



## Ploupinet

And even in the same language: for example in French from France, you say "un job" (this is an anglicism, yes ), whereas in Quebec, you say "un*e* job"


----------



## Tresley

maitrekapelo said:


> Je connais une "recette" pour les genres des pays: si à la fin il y a une voyelle c'est toujours le féminin (à l'exception de Pérou) et si c'est une consonne c'est le masculin. sauf erreur de ma part, je crois que cela marche à tous les coups


 
Si à la fin il y a une voyelle c'est toujours le féminin (à l'exception de Pérou et le Royaume-Uni).

Peut-être il y a d'autres. Je ne sais pas, mais je sais que c'est LE Royaume-Uni.


----------



## C'estAnge

Tresley said:


> Si à la fin il y a une voyelle c'est toujours le féminin (à l'exception de Pérou et le Royaume-Uni).
> 
> Peut-être il y a d'autres. Je ne sais pas, mais je sais que c'est LE Royaume-Uni.



Il y en a d'autres : 

le Cambodge
le Mexique
le Mozambique
le Zaïre
le Zimbabwe
Et SwissPete, thanks for the link


----------



## Tresley

Thanks C'estAnge.

I have found more:


Le Canada
Le Kenya
Le Nigéria
Le Togo
Le Ghana etc
So, I don't think that Maitrekapelo's rule always works, but is only a general guide to the gender of countries.


----------



## auggiedoggy

Ploupinet said:


> And even in the same language: for example in French from France, you say "un job" (this is an anglicism, yes ), whereas in Quebec, you say "un*e* job"


 
I responded to your message but now I can't find it!  

AD


----------



## SwissPete

*Le* bras, suivi de *la* main...
*La* jambe, suivie du (de *le*) pied...


----------



## C'estAnge

maitrekapelo said:


> Je connais une "recette" pour les genres des pays: si à la fin il y a une voyelle c'est toujours le féminin (à l'exception de Pérou) et si c'est une consonne c'est le masculin. sauf erreur de ma part, je crois que cela marche à tous les coups



Cher Tresley,
Après avoir lu tes exceptions, je me suis rendu compte de la faute dans la "recette" de Maitrekapelo.

Je pense si un pays termine en "e", elle est feminine. Bien sûr, il y en aurait des exceptions que j' ai déjà donné. 

J'espère qu'il n'y aurait pas de problèmes avec le genre des pays

Mais les autres pourraient nous éclaircir.


----------



## hoshiko

C'estAnge said:


> Il y en a d'autres :
> 
> le Cambodge
> le Mexique
> le Mozambique
> le Zaïre
> le Zimbabwe
> Et SwissPete, thanks for the link


 
J'ai trouvé d'autres pays qui dérogent à la règle "voyelle finale donc féminin":

Le Congo (à ne pas confondre avec La République démocratique du Congo)
Le Canada
L'Angola (même si ça ne se voit pas)
Le Bélise
Le Botswana
Le (sultanat de) Brunei
Le Burkina (Faso)
Le Chili
Le Costa Rica
Le Ghana
Le Guatémala
Le Guyana (à ne pas confondre avec La Guyane française)
Le Kénya
Le Lesotho
Le Libéria
Le Malawi
Le Mali
Le Monténégro
Le NIcaragua
Le Nigéria
L'Ouganda
Le Panama
Le Paraguay
Le Rwanda
Les Samoa
Le Sri Lanka
Le Togo
L'Uruguay
Le Vanuatu
Le Venezuela
Le Zimbabwe

Plus tous ceux qui me semblent douteux et les "neutres" (Chypre, Cuba...etc qui ne prennent pas d'article)
(Merci Wikipedia!)


----------

